# [Installation] Conseil sur le partionnement

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Voilà ca fait 1,5ans que je traine discrètement sur ce forum, j'avais fait à l'époque une installation de Gentoo qui n'était jamais arrivé à un état de maturité suffisant et que j'avais laissé tomber faute de pouvoir m'y investir. Je viens tout juste de me refaire une machine et je compte bien y mettre Gentoo. Je me pose encore quelques questions notamment au niveau du plan de partionnement, j'ai lu tout et son contraire et je ne retrouve pas les quelques posts que j'avais pu lire et qui m'interessait.

Je compte organiser mes disques de la façon suivante :

- /boot séparé Ext2 => 100Mo

- /home en XFS => ??Mo

- /les_directory_pleine_de_petit_fichier en reiser4 (eventuellement en plusieurs partition) => ??Mo

- /le reste en Ext3 (eventuellement en plusieurs partition) => ??Mo

- /partition_echange pour XP mais je ne sais pas encore si Ext3 ou Fat32 (besoin de vos avis) =>20Go

- 10Go non formaté au cas où

J'ai prévu 60Go sur un disque de 160 que je partage avec windows pour le système et un disque de 320 pour les données si besoin.

L'idée est de faire un système rapide et fiable en même temps sur un desktop pour une utilisation classique (bureautique, surf, image éventuellement, jeux, plus si affinité ...).

Merci d'avance de vos remarques/conseils,

Slts,

Gaby

----------

## anigel

Je développerai demain au besoin, là je commence à fatiguer, je vais filer aux plumes. Tu es, en quelque sorte, "nouveau venu" chez Gentoo, et tu veux un truc qui marche bien. Alors je te conseille de faire au plus simple :

- / de 16 Go, ça te laisse une marge honnête

- un swap de 2 Go

- /home de la taille que tu souhaite

Pour les formats de partitions, je ne le répèterai jamais assez : ext3. Les différences de perfs avec les autres systèmes de fichiers ne sont pas réellement très importantes, et ext3 a plusieurs énormes avantages : supporté par tous les linux, par les outils de récupération de données, hyper-stable, outils disponibles pour lire / écrire ces partitions sous Windows, etc...

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> un swap de 2 Go

 

C'est pas vrai, voilà-t-y pas que les modos s'y mettent aussi maintenant !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tu peux justifier une quantité de swap aussi insensée ???

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   un swap de 2 Go 
> 
> C'est pas vrai, voilà-t-y pas que les modos s'y mettent aussi maintenant !  
> 
> Tu peux justifier une quantité de swap aussi insensée ???

 

C'est pour que Gaby puisses tester un fork bomb et voir sa swap se remplir  :Laughing: 

non, c'est pas ça?

----------

## mardi_soir

naivement je me dis que partitonner à outrance sur un seul disque est une idée bizarre ca ne peut que ralentir l'ecriture et la lecture que d'attendre la bonne partition pour lire ou ecrire non ? 

(sur plusieurs disque clairement je vois tout de suite l'interet) 

je ne connais pas le sujet mais voilà

----------

## Gaby

Je doute que 2Go de swap me soit nécessaire, j'ai 2Go de ram, je pensais donc mettre 512Mo voir 1Go maximum pour la swap.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour les formats de partitions, je ne le répèterai jamais assez : ext3. Les différences de perfs avec les autres systèmes de fichiers ne sont pas réellement très importantes, et ext3 a plusieurs énormes avantages : supporté par tous les linux, par les outils de récupération de données, hyper-stable, outils disponibles pour lire / écrire ces partitions sous Windows, etc...

 

Il me semble avoir vu sur ce forum quelqu'un qui avais fait un test entre Ext3 et reiser4. La compilation de Open office je crois était presque 2x plus rapide sur reiser4 que sur Ext3. Après je comprend l'interet de Ext3 pour sa stabilité/fiabilité et c'est ce que je ferai si je ne trouve pas d'autre plan de partionnement satisfaisant.

Concernant l'écriture sur Ext3 depuis windows, la fiabilité d'écriture est elle au même niveau que sous Linux?

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Tu peux justifier une quantité de swap aussi insensée ???

 

Je peux ! D'abord, le fait qu'avec la taille des disques actuels, il n'est pas inutile de prendre assez large, pour éviter tout pépin, et surtout, le suspend-to-disk, qui utilise la swap.

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Concernant l'écriture sur Ext3 depuis windows, la fiabilité d'écriture est elle au même niveau que sous Linux?

 

Je l'utilise extensivement, et n'ai jamais eu aucune remontée de problème. Et concernant le choix du type de partition, j'ai donné mon avis, et je m'y tiens : accéder à ses données super-vite, c'est bien. Pouvoir y accéder, c'est encore mieux  :Wink: . Ce n'est en général qu'après un bon crash disque que les gens pressés comprennent  :Wink:  (j'ai payé pour, évidemment).

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> D'abord, le fait qu'avec la taille des disques actuels, il n'est pas inutile de prendre assez large, pour éviter tout pépin.

 

Le problème c'est que le système sera à genoux avant même qu'il n'ait rempli la moitié des 2 gigas !

Ca ne sert donc pas à grand-chose et dans ce cadre, je maintiens que c'est du gaspillage   :Confused: 

Je dirais même que cela peut inciter certaines grosses applications fort actives à phagocyter la RAM en rejettant d'office toutes les autres applis en swap.

 *Quote:*   

>  et surtout, le suspend-to-disk, qui utilise la swap.

 

Voilà un argument un peu plus solide !  :Smile: 

Pourtant, même dans ce cas, SWAP=RAM est suffisant

Et puis, tant qu'à faire, pourquoi se limiter à 2 gigas ? Puisque tu évoques la capacité des disques durs actuels, à l'époque héroïque des disques durs de 500 Mo et des RAM de max 64 Mo, on conseillait une swap de 2x la RAM, soit 1 quart du disque dur !!! (Dans le cas de Gaby (320+60 Go), on arriverait à 95 gigas de swap !)

En ce temps-là, cela pouvait se justifier par le prix exorbitant de la RAM (je me souviens d'avoir payé jusqu'à 500 ¤ pour 2 modules de 8 Mo !), et on préférait prendre son mal en patience pendant que ça swappait plutôt que se ruiner en RAM. D'autant qu'à cette époque, les processeurs et la RAM étaient infiniment plus lents qu'aujourd'hui et que le swapping se remarquait beaucoup moins.

Actuellement, il va de soi que l'argument du prix ne tient plus : la RAM est suffisamment bon marché pour qu'on puisse se permettre de l'acheter en masse et éviter les affres du swap !

Reste le cas des serveurs avec plein de clients : c'est peut-être un des rares domaines où une grosse swap peut se justifier pour faire face à des pics d'activité aussi importants qu'imprévisibles; une swap bien supérieure à 2 gigas pourrait ici ne pas être inutile.

Notre ami n'avait pas précisé sa config ni en particulier sa quantité de RAM ni s'il comptait utiliser s2d. 

A mon avis, il n'y avait donc pas lieu de lui balancer une quantité pareille à priori  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, Gaby ne s'y est pas trompé puisqu'on sait maintenant que, vu sa RAM, il envisageait à juste titre une swap raisonnable comprise entre 500 Mo et 1 Go.

Pour le choix de l'ext3, je plussoye bien évidemment, et pour les mêmes raisons que toi !  :Laughing: Last edited by ghoti on Mon Mar 26, 2007 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je compte organiser mes disques de la façon suivante :
> 
> - /boot séparé Ext2 => 100Mo
> ...

 

moi j apporte ma graine:

XFS c est tres bien HYPER RAPIDE; mais alors COMPLEMTENET DECONSEILLE si tu n as vpas d alim stable, le moiidnre pic ou coupure de courant sera vraiment une cata pour les donnnees, j avais lu ceci il y a quelque temps sur un manuel gentoo ou un derivé. c etait serieux. il faut un onduleur si on veut du XFS

et en plus, les outils sont pas aussi complets qu en ext3. il y avait pas la possibilite (avant, a verifier) d attribuer des suid et gid aux partoches.,

l histoire des petits fichiers en reiserfs, moi, j ai toujours mis du reiserfs pour cette raison.

et ca n a jamais posé aucun probleme. j ai meme fait des manips bien graves a chaud, et c est parfait (resize_reiserfs pour etirer mon / ... )

mais pourtant, depuis l histoire que le developpeur reiserfs a eu des problemens de justice, je sais plus ou ca en est, je sais plus si c est encore fiable, et... ext3 marche tres bien aussi...

si tu as un RM malencontreux, ext3 dispose de davantage d outils.

je dirais donc que c est une question de gouts/priorites. les 2 etant tres bien.

/le reste en plusieurs partoches: je deconseille. par experience, c est forcement la merde, tu risques de remplir ou de mal calculer (genre une partoche multimedia, una partoche software, une emule, etc...) et tu devras jongler.

meme une partition miroir (2 x 80Go) pour faire un backup regulier n est pas vraiment conseillee puisque c est sur le meme disque.

La swap... euh... 2Go me paraissent bcp en effet. si tu as 2Go de RAM, !Go de swap ca peut etre cool.

ce que tu peux faire c est laisser derreiere la SWAP un giga de libre sur ta partoche, comme ca si un jour... c est super simple.

Bon, le / de 16 Go...  ca me parait honnete... mais puisque l on a de la place, mets 20. ca coute rien, et ca peut eviter des problemes.

les USE flags mal geres d une install installeront enrooooormement de dependances. c est vite rempli.

je ferais meme une partoche VIDE_AU_CAS_OU de 16Go. Comme ca, tu fais ta premiere install, plutot crade. apres, tu te fais la main, et tu fais une autre install, avec le meme /boot le meme /home le meme /data et un autre root, un poil plus propre (BOF comme idee)

CONCERNANT la partition echange:

FAT32 OUBLIE.

c est bientot plus supporte par MS qui passe de ntfs a peut etre un autreFS, et entre nous, tes donnees, sont precieuses...

donc tu ne voudrais pas que meme sous linux, un FS de merde pour tes donnees puisse etre atteint par une espece de mechant fichier qui detruirait les donnees windows... je sais pas si c est con ce que je dis, mais mon idee est que linux c est aussi tres bien grace au FS qui est pas le FAT32 du siecle dernier... 

fat32 est febrile devant les virus. il n accepte pas certains gros fichiers...

donc plutot ext3.

un disque ext3 accessible en reseau par tout ton petit monde et c est tout. via SFTP par exemple. depuis windows meme. 

voila pour mon avis

EdIT:  j avais lu que si on a un autre disque, la swap pourrait y etre, car c est un acces E/S sur un autre disque, ca ralentissait pas le processus.

je ne trouve plus les refs que je cite sur le reiserfs, sur XFS, etc... mais les autres pourront dire si je dis de s betises...

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ce que tu peux faire c est laisser derreiere la SWAP un giga de libre sur ta partoche, comme ca si un jour... c est super simple.

 

+1 !

C'est toujours intéressant d'avoir un peu d'espace de réserve qu'on peut utiliser à la demande et pour n'importe quoi.

Sinon, concernant des besoins de swap occasionnels et momentanés, on peut aussi se tourner vers des fichiers de swap. C'est peut être moins performant mais c'est beaucoup plus souple puisqu'il suffit de créer un fichier n'importe où. Et quand on n'en a plus besoin : hop, un petit coup de "rm" et ni vu ni connu !  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> EdIT:  j avais lu que si on a un autre disque, la swap pourrait y etre, car c est un acces E/S sur un autre disque, ca ralentissait pas le processus.

 

En fait, sur un seul disque, les lectures/écritures se font naturellement en séquence mais avec plusieurs disques, les accès peuvent être paralèlles et simultanés. 

Ce comportement est d'ailleurs mis à profit par certaines formes de RAID.

Mettre la swap sur un second disque n'a d'intérêt que s'il y a en simultanément des transferts "ordinaires" sur le premier disque.

Une solution intéressante lorsque la config s'y prête, c'est de répartir la swap sur l'ensemble des disques (par ex : 2 swaps de 256 Mo au lieu d'une swap de 512). Ainsi, un peu comme pour le RAID0, les paginations se font simultanément sur tous les disques, augmentant d'autant les vitesses de transfert.

----------

## Gaby

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> le reste en plusieurs partoches: je deconseille. par experience, c est forcement la merde, tu risques de remplir ou de mal calculer (genre une partoche multimedia, una partoche software, une emule, etc...) et tu devras jongler.
> 
> meme une partition miroir (2 x 80Go) pour faire un backup regulier n est pas vraiment conseillee puisque c est sur le meme disque.

 

Mon idée première était plus dans le sens de faire un découpage des partitions suivant le type de fichier et d'utilisation et  non par thème (je sais pas si je suis clair là) :

- fichier système => partition rapide

- fichier de conf  => partition sécurisé

- fichier de sauvegarde => partition sécurisé sur un autre disque et non monté par défaut

- fichier tmp => partition rapide

Dans le sens où en cas de crash du FS, OK je perd des données si les outils ne me permettent pas de récupération mais si c'est que les fichiers systèmes je reinstalle et avec mon ancienne conf je récupère en l'état. Maintenant mes connaissances Linux sont trop limité pour être réellement convaincu par ce que je dit donc merci de me corriger si je me trompe

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> La swap... euh... 2Go me paraissent bcp en effet. si tu as 2Go de RAM, !Go de swap ca peut etre cool.
> 
> ce que tu peux faire c est laisser derreiere la SWAP un giga de libre sur ta partoche, comme ca si un jour... c est super simple.

 

Est ce que la swap doit être contigue sur le même disque?

----------

## ghoti

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Est ce que la swap doit être contigue sur le même disque?

 

Heu, tu as lu mon dernier post ?

----------

## Enlight

Les idées genre /etc sur une partition à part, tu peux de suite oublier.

Sinon, @mardi_soir : oui et non, c'est très contingent. En partitionnant de manière réfléchie tu fais plus ou moins ce que tente de faire un FS bien foutu (i.e. tout ce qui ce qui a pris en compte les avancées d'ext2  l'époque) sauf que toi, tu disposes d'infos que n'a pas le FS. Après foute sa partoche swap ,en plein milieu du disque c'est pas ultra fin, c'est clair.

----------

## Gaby

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Gaby wrote:*   Est ce que la swap doit être contigue sur le même disque? 
> 
> Heu, tu as lu mon dernier post ?

 

Je reformule ma question : Est ce que la swap peut etre mise en plusieurs endroit sur un meme disque (genre 300Mo en début de disque 300Mo au milieu et 300Mo en fin de disque pour avoir 900Mo de swap) ? Je sais que ca ne doit surement pas être l'idéal mais d'un point de vue fonctionnement eest ce que c'est faisable, je en compte pas le faire c'est juste pour savoir au cas où.

J'ai bien compris ton analyse   :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

moi je trouve pas ca genial.

j ai envie de dire que ce que je lis, a une position donnee, je le stocke dans la ram, avec la position de mon allocation et la longueur.

fragmenter c est en general pas trop car il faut  plus d info pour retrouver toutes les donnees.

si j ai un bloc entier de swap, sur un meme disque, j ai envie de dire que le temps d acces sera celui qu il faut pour lire la position et a partir de la la charger dans la memoire et s y deplacer.

s il y a plusierus endroits pour une swap sur un meme disque, peut etre y aura t il plusieurs positions a retrouver a chaque fois, et recharger de facon non seuqentielle des bouts de fichiers.

je dis une connerie? je confonds avec la RAM?

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *pathfinder wrote:*   ce que tu peux faire c est laisser derreiere la SWAP un giga de libre sur ta partoche, comme ca si un jour... c est super simple. 
> 
> +1 !
> 
> C'est toujours intéressant d'avoir un peu d'espace de réserve qu'on peut utiliser à la demande et pour n'importe quoi.

 

Vous m'expliquez la différence entre allouer 2 Go de swap directement à l'install, ou bien gaspiller 1 Go en fin de disque au cas où ? Oui, bon, je chipote, mais vous m'avez cherché  :Wink:  ! Bon, blague à part, c'est une habitude que j'ai prise il y a déjà longtemps, à l'époque de l'apparition du suspend-to-disk : une quantité de swap identique à la quantité de RAM, dans la limite de 2 Go (après, faut pas pousser mémé). Bref, j'ai dit ça sans connaître le cas précis, les specs de la machine ne sont arrivées qu'après. Dont acte. N'empêche : si c'était pour moi, je ferai ça.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Sinon, concernant des besoins de swap occasionnels et momentanés, on peut aussi se tourner vers des fichiers de swap. C'est peut être moins performant mais c'est beaucoup plus souple puisqu'il suffit de créer un fichier n'importe où. Et quand on n'en a plus besoin : hop, un petit coup de "rm" et ni vu ni connu ! 

 

Plus souple, mais alors pas "moins performant". Enormément moins performant. C'est sensible rien qu'à l'utilisation du système, c'est dire. Si ça intéresse du monde, j'expliquerai demain pourquoi (ou ghoti le fera, je le soupçonne d'en garder sous le pied, le rusé  :Wink: ).

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Je reformule ma question : Est ce que la swap peut etre mise en plusieurs endroit sur un meme disque (genre 300Mo en début de disque 300Mo au milieu et 300Mo en fin de disque pour avoir 900Mo de swap) ? Je sais que ca ne doit surement pas être l'idéal mais d'un point de vue fonctionnement eest ce que c'est faisable, je en compte pas le faire c'est juste pour savoir au cas où.

 

C'est techniquement faisable. Totalement inutile, voire contre-productif, mais c'est tout à fait possible (comme on peut faire Paris Marseille en marche arrière : ça marche, mais c'est pas le top  :Wink: ).

Et, histoire de continuer sur ma lancée, il y a eu plus haut quelqu'un qui a parlé de la fonctionnalité permettant à reiserfs de mettre plusieurs petits fichiers dans un même bloc disque. Ext3 sait le faire aussi, ça s'appele "block sharing".

Franchement, faites comme vous voulez... Les thésards de mon labo ont toujours eu à peu près la même réaction : l'admin, il est bien gentil, mais reiser4, ça torche trop sa race et ça rox sa mère (ou le contraire ? m'en rappele plus). Et au premier crash disque, je leur ai dit "oui, ça torche sa race et ça rox sa mère, mais ça ne pardonne pas, de torcher sa race et de roxer sa mère" : je n'ai aucun outil de récupération de données. Celui qui n'a jamais ramassé ses dents sur un crash disque ne peut pas comprendre  :Smile: . Après par contre, on bénit ext3 et UFS chaque jour que Linux / BSD fait.

----------

## Enlight

aaaah t'vas pas me titiller sur les scénario catastrophes possibles avec le design d'ext3, si??? Sinon t'es sur qu'ext3 à un truc similaire aux tails? C'est dans les fonctions avancées?

----------

## pathfinder

anigel:

si tes thesards ont leur / en reiser4, et ca torche grandmere... s ils font des backups de leur / (ou un )

pourquoi si le fs crache ils ne peuvent plus recuperer  leurs donnees? ils ont TOUT en reiser4? (edit: pardon)

parce que moi je parlais seulement de / en reiser, car "petits fichiers" (et ca reste a voir, ce que je disais, ext3 marche tres bien aussi)

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> (ou ghoti le fera, je le soupçonne d'en garder sous le pied, le rusé ).

 

 :Laughing: 

Il y a peut-être d'autres raisons mais il me semble que la principale c'est que les fichiers ne sont pas toujours constitués de blocs contigüs (loin de là !), ce qui oblige à de nombreuses recherches, calculs, optimisations, journalisations et mouvements apparemment désordonnés des têtes de lecture/écriture. Tout cela prend du temps et mobilise des ressouces déjà limitées au départ puisqu'on swappe ... 

Une partition de swap est plus efficace car c'est "étudié pour" (comme dirait l'ami Fernand!) : on réserve d'office une série de blocs qui se suivent et le découpage étant en rapport avec la taille fixe des pages mémoire, les calculs de positions s'en trouvent considérablement simplifiés. 

Cela rejoint tout-à-fait ce que pathfinder expliquait plus haut.

 *Anigel wrote:*   

>  *Gaby wrote:*   Je reformule ma question : Est ce que la swap peut etre mise en plusieurs endroit sur un meme disque (genre 300Mo en début de disque 300Mo au milieu et 300Mo en fin de disque pour avoir 900Mo de swap) ? Je sais que ca ne doit surement pas être l'idéal mais d'un point de vue fonctionnement eest ce que c'est faisable, je en compte pas le faire c'est juste pour savoir au cas où. 
> 
> C'est techniquement faisable. Totalement inutile, voire contre-productif, mais c'est tout à fait possible (comme on peut faire Paris Marseille en marche arrière : ça marche, mais c'est pas le top ).

 

C'est en effet tout-à-fait possible. Et  c'est justement ce qui permet de se contenter d'une petite swap initiale puisqu'on sait qu'on pourra toujours en créer d'autres, n'importe où, notamment dans des espaces "fourre-tout" qu'on se sera judicieusemennt ménagés (@ Anigel : c'est la différence qu'il y a avec ta grosse swap figée dès le départ  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Les thésards de mon labo ont toujours eu à peu près la même réaction

 

Et les thèses, ils les ont réussies ?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> - un swap de 2 Go 

 

Perso, mes machines n'ont jamais beaucoup swappé. Lors de ma dernière install, sur une machine d'1 GO de RAM, je n'ai mis que 256 MO de RAM et elle est rarement utilisé. Mon serveur perso est quasiment full en RAM (genre 99% la journée   :Confused:  ). Bah c'est marrant, j'ai l'impression qu'il preferrait crever plutot que de swapper. Il a 512 MO de swap et à peine quelques MO sont parfois utilisés. 

 *Quote:*   

> Je me pose encore quelques questions notamment au niveau du plan de partionnement, j'ai lu tout et son contraire et je ne retrouve pas les quelques posts que j'avais pu lire et qui m'interessait. 

 

Quand j'ai voulu faire plusieurs partitions sur une de mes installs, j'ai pondu ce schéma :

```
/  ->  1,88 GO

/usr -> 17,36 GO

/opt -> 1,35 GO

/var -> 2,31 GO

/tmp -> 1,65 GO

/home -> Reste du disque soit 28,22 GO
```

D'un point de vue général, je pense qu'il est assez difficile de s'inspirer des autres schémas de partitionnement car cela doit correspondre à tes propres besoins.

Ce que j'ai fait, c'est que lors de mes première installs, j'ai fait qu'une seule partition / avec la swap à part et après j'ai regardé la taille des répértoires que je voulais séparer dans d'autres partitions avec une bonne marge pour eviter de les remplir.

----------

## pathfinder

+1

c est une bonne idee que d regarder avec une premiere install COMPLETE (i.e. contenant tout ce que l on veut) la taille de chaque partoche, et de les majorer ensuite avec une marge.

ma question: faire des partoches ca accelere vraiment la machine? (il est dit plus haut que oui, mais je vois pas trop en quoi...)

----------

## anigel

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ma question: faire des partoches ca accelere vraiment la machine? (il est dit plus haut que oui, mais je vois pas trop en quoi...)

 

Partitionner son disque ne peut en aucun cas accélérer les accès à ce dernier. Au mieux, ça sera identique, mais j'en doute : plus probablement les accès prendront plus de temps, les têtes de lecture passant leur temps à faire du tourisme sur la surface du disque.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Et les thèses, ils les ont réussies ?  

 

Ouais, et même brillamment, dans certains cas. Comme on dit : c'est en tombant qu'on apprend à marcher  :Wink: . Et puis y'a les iréductibles, ceux qui, pour gagner 3 pouillèmes de secondes sur leur temps d'accès, vont se jeter sur un XFS customisé au poil, avec les dernières options "bleeding edge". Et paf, coupure de courant  :Arrow:  et m.....  :Wink: .

Au passage : je ne critique pas les autres filesystemes, je dis simplement que, lorsqu'on ne dispose pas d'une infrastructure adaptée pour garntir une certaine qualité de service, ext3 c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus adapté / tolérant.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> Au passage : je ne critique pas les autres filesystemes, je dis simplement que, lorsqu'on ne dispose pas d'une infrastructure adaptée pour garntir une certaine qualité de service, ext3 c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus adapté / tolérant.

 

Idem pour moi. J'ai testé reiserfs et xfs et pis finalement, je suis revenu à l'ext3.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Bonjour,

Je suis peut-être un peu hors sujet, mais pour ma dernière install j'ai opté pour LVM2 + reiserfs en me basant sur les minimas de la doc d'installation. Mon principal critère était la souplesse de l'extension de mes FS, avec cette combinaison, je peux étendre "à chaud" mes partitions home,usr.... Mais, Il est vrai que ma machine n'heberge que gentoo.

----------

## geekounet

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Il me semble avoir vu sur ce forum quelqu'un qui avais fait un test entre Ext3 et reiser4. La compilation de Open office je crois était presque 2x plus rapide sur reiser4 que sur Ext3. Après je comprend l'interet de Ext3 pour sa stabilité/fiabilité et c'est ce que je ferai si je ne trouve pas d'autre plan de partionnement satisfaisant.

 

C'était moi, et c'était un test entre XFS et reiser4, et effectivement j'ai jamais vu mieux que le reiser4 pour l'arbre portage et /var/tmp, ça change la vie quand on emerge. Entre temps, je suis repassé au XFS (en blocksize de 1ko tout de même, pour pas gacher d'espace disque) sur ces partoches parce que ras le bol de chercher le patch reiser4 à chaque upgrade de kernel, et on la sens bien la chute de perfs, Ooo est passé des 5h avec reiser4 à 8h en XFS, et les rsync sont lourds  :Sad: . Par contre, faut éviter le reiser4 pour les autres partitions, j'y fais pas encore confiance pour les crash etc.

Par contre, pour tous ceux qui disent que le XFS ne tient pas les coupures de courant, on ne perd que les données écrites dans les 5 dernières secondes (et encore ça se change le temps de sync), et XFS, contrairement aux autres FS, il ne laisse pas de fichiers corrompus en cas de crash, il les supprime tout simplement, pour avoir un FS cohérent. On ne peut pas faire confiance à un fichier corrompu, qui sait ce qu'il pourrai causer ... alors que s'il est supprimé en cas de corruption, on est mis au courant de cette corruption du coup, et ya plus qu'à le remettre en place, parce qu'un bon admin a toujours ses backup ^^

----------

## netfab

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ma question: faire des partoches ca accelere vraiment la machine? (il est dit plus haut que oui, mais je vois pas trop en quoi...)

 

A partir du moment où tu as plusieurs disques, oui. Cela commence à devenir vraiment intéressant à partir de 3 disques.

Par exemple, mon plan de partitionnement :

```

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hdd1             9,6G  386M  9,2G   4% /var             reiserfs

/dev/hdd2              38G   18G   20G  49% /data           ext3

/dev/hdd3              47G   19G   26G  42% /data/video  ext3

/dev/hdd5              38G   11G   27G  28% /opt             ext3

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sda1              12G  5,6G  5,2G  52% /usr             ext3

/dev/sda2              19G  2,6G   16G  15% /home          ext3

/dev/sda3             495M  160M  335M  33% /               reiserfs

/dev/sda5             9,6G   78M  9,5G   1% /tmp             reiserfs

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hdb1              38M   11M   26M  29% /boot           ext2

/dev/hdb2             512M                  swap

/dev/hdb3             981M  241M  740M  25% /var/gentrees         reiserfs

/dev/hdb5             2,0G  1,8G  205M  90% /var/tmp/ccache       reiserfs

/dev/hdb6              16G  5,7G  8,7G  40% /distpack                  ext3

```

Lorsque je lance un emerge, c'est principalement le disque hdd qui travaille, les autres partitions après /var sont utilisées pour du stockage de (gros) fichiers.

Sur le disque hdb, on retrouve les partitions /boot et swap, très peu utilisées. Ensuite viennent :

 /var/gentrees : arbre portage + overlays

 /var/tmp/ccache : le cache de compilation, qui travaille en parallèle de /var.

 /distpack : distfiles + packages

Ces 3 partitions n'étant jamais utilisées en même temps.

Enfin le disque sata contient les partitions principales du système, ce qui assure une réactivité optimale : par exemple, je peux lancer openoffice en plein milieu d'un emerge, il se lance (quasiment)  de la même façon que si le système n'était pas en train de turbiner.

----------

## nico_calais

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Gaby wrote:*   Il me semble avoir vu sur ce forum quelqu'un qui avais fait un test entre Ext3 et reiser4. La compilation de Open office je crois était presque 2x plus rapide sur reiser4 que sur Ext3. Après je comprend l'interet de Ext3 pour sa stabilité/fiabilité et c'est ce que je ferai si je ne trouve pas d'autre plan de partionnement satisfaisant. 
> 
> C'était moi, et c'était un test entre XFS et reiser4, et effectivement j'ai jamais vu mieux que le reiser4 pour l'arbre portage et /var/tmp, ça change la vie quand on emerge. Entre temps, je suis repassé au XFS (en blocksize de 1ko tout de même, pour pas gacher d'espace disque) sur ces partoches parce que ras le bol de chercher le patch reiser4 à chaque upgrade de kernel, et on la sens bien la chute de perfs, Ooo est passé des 5h avec reiser4 à 8h en XFS, et les rsync sont lourds . Par contre, faut éviter le reiser4 pour les autres partitions, j'y fais pas encore confiance pour les crash etc.
> 
> Par contre, pour tous ceux qui disent que le XFS ne tient pas les coupures de courant, on ne perd que les données écrites dans les 5 dernières secondes (et encore ça se change le temps de sync), et XFS, contrairement aux autres FS, il ne laisse pas de fichiers corrompus en cas de crash, il les supprime tout simplement, pour avoir un FS cohérent. On ne peut pas faire confiance à un fichier corrompu, qui sait ce qu'il pourrai causer ... alors que s'il est supprimé en cas de corruption, on est mis au courant de cette corruption du coup, et ya plus qu'à le remettre en place, parce qu'un bon admin a toujours ses backup ^^

 

Quand j'ai testé reiserfs, j'ai eu des performances de fou mais qui se sont deteriorées au bout de deux semaines environ.

----------

## ghoti

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *pathfinder wrote:*   ma question: faire des partoches ca accelere vraiment la machine? (il est dit plus haut que oui, mais je vois pas trop en quoi...) 
> 
> A partir du moment où tu as plusieurs disques, oui. Cela commence à devenir vraiment intéressant à partir de 3 disques.

 

D'un autre côté, il faut être conscient que cette recherche de rapidité se fait au détriment de la disponibilité de l'espace. 

Je m'explique :

Dans l'exemple de Netfab, "/var" et "/tmp" sont sur des disques/partitions séparé(e)s.

Il est indiscutable que cela améliore les vitesses d'accès/transferts puisque ceux-ci se font ici simultanément sur 2  partitions qui sont souvent sollicitées en même temps.

Par contre, au niveau "utilisation judicieuse de l'espace disponible", c'est la cata car il est obligé de "voir grand" pour chacune des partitions afin d'être certain qu'aucune des deux ne soit saturée à aucun moment.

En mettant les deux répertoires sur la même partition, l'espace libre est potentiellement plus important puisqu'il est partagé.

Netfab mobilise pratiquement 20 Go alors que l'espace total utilisé n'atteint même pas 2 % !

Il est vrai que ces partitions peuvent se remplir très rapidement mais à concurrence de 9,6 Go chacune, pas plus !

Avec les deux répertoires sur la même partition, l'espace libre serait bien plus élevée que 9,6 Gb : chaque répertoire serait susceptible d'utiliser la somme des espaces libres des partitions séparées (mais pas simultanément, bien entendu !  :Wink:  )

On pourrait donc envisager de réduire la taille de la partition unique comparativement à la somme des dimensions des 2 partitions séparées. 

Reste cependant un problème de important : si on fusionne /var et /tmp sur une même partition, il s'agit nécessairement de la partition racine.

Le système d'arborescence *nix  montre ses limites à cet égard  :Sad: 

Cela dit, moi aussi, mon /var et mon /tmp sont séparés mais pour des questions de "RAID" qui sortent un peu du cadre de ce topic. Sans entrer dans les détails, je fait du RAID1 pour tout ce qui est sensible (config, data) et du RAID0 pour tout ce qui doit être rapide (système ...)

----------

## netfab

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *netfab wrote:*    *pathfinder wrote:*   ma question: faire des partoches ca accelere vraiment la machine? (il est dit plus haut que oui, mais je vois pas trop en quoi...) 
> 
> A partir du moment où tu as plusieurs disques, oui. Cela commence à devenir vraiment intéressant à partir de 3 disques. 
> 
> D'un autre côté, il faut être conscient que cette recherche de rapidité se fait au détriment de la disponibilité de l'espace. 
> ...

 

Au niveau de l'espace occupé, oui c'est vrai, çà fait un peu gâchis.

Mais d'un autre côté, mes disques sont grands, j'ai encore pas mal d'espace non partitionné, donc autant m'étaler, d'autant que je n'ai qu'un seul système  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Avec les deux répertoires sur la même partition, l'espace libre serait bien plus élevée que 9,6 Gb : chaque répertoire serait susceptible d'utiliser la somme des espaces libres des partitions séparées (mais pas simultanément, bien entendu !  )
> 
> On pourrait donc envisager de réduire la taille de la partition unique comparativement à la somme des dimensions des 2 partitions séparées. 
> ...

 

C'est ce que je faisais avant : 10 Go pour /var et /tmp sur la même partition en reiserfs. Mais à cette époque, j'étais limité au niveau capacité des disques durs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Reste cependant un problème de important : si on fusionne /var et /tmp sur une même partition, il s'agit nécessairement de la partition racine.
> 
> Le système d'arborescence *nix  montre ses limites à cet égard 
> ...

 

Non pas forcément : tu créés ta partition, tu crées les répertoires var et tmp sur cette partition.

Et dans le fstab, juste après la partition racine :

```

/dev/hddX      /tmpvar                  reiserfs         noatime            0 2

/tmpvar/tmp            /tmp       none     bind

/tmpvar/var            /var        none     bind

```

/var et /tmp sont bindés vers /tmpvar/tmp et /tmpvar/var, et ainsi séparés de la partition racine.

----------

## geekounet

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Gaby wrote:*   Il me semble avoir vu sur ce forum quelqu'un qui avais fait un test entre Ext3 et reiser4. La compilation de Open office je crois était presque 2x plus rapide sur reiser4 que sur Ext3. Après je comprend l'interet de Ext3 pour sa stabilité/fiabilité et c'est ce que je ferai si je ne trouve pas d'autre plan de partionnement satisfaisant. 
> 
> C'était moi, et c'était un test entre XFS et reiser4, et effectivement j'ai jamais vu mieux que le reiser4 pour l'arbre portage et /var/tmp, ça change la vie quand on emerge. Entre temps, je suis repassé au XFS (en blocksize de 1ko tout de même, pour pas gacher d'espace disque) sur ces partoches parce que ras le bol de chercher le patch reiser4 à chaque upgrade de kernel, et on la sens bien la chute de perfs, Ooo est passé des 5h avec reiser4 à 8h en XFS, et les rsync sont lourds . Par contre, faut éviter le reiser4 pour les autres partitions, j'y fais pas encore confiance pour les crash etc.
> 
> Par contre, pour tous ceux qui disent que le XFS ne tient pas les coupures de courant, on ne perd que les données écrites dans les 5 dernières secondes (et encore ça se change le temps de sync), et XFS, contrairement aux autres FS, il ne laisse pas de fichiers corrompus en cas de crash, il les supprime tout simplement, pour avoir un FS cohérent. On ne peut pas faire confiance à un fichier corrompu, qui sait ce qu'il pourrai causer ... alors que s'il est supprimé en cas de corruption, on est mis au courant de cette corruption du coup, et ya plus qu'à le remettre en place, parce qu'un bon admin a toujours ses backup ^^ 
> ...

 

Je parle de reiser4, pas de reiserfs, à part l'auteur ya rien en commun, reiser4 a été écrit from scratch  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Et dans le fstab, juste après la partition racine :
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hddX      /tmpvar                  reiserfs         noatime            0 2
> ...

 

Bien vu !  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaby

A la réflexion, je vais simplement faire une partition / en Ext3

Merci des conseils

----------

## pathfinder

ce post est super interessant.

pour xfs, maintenant que geekounet le dit, ca me revient  en effet, c est un truc de securite:

apres un crash, de portions de fichiers peuvent etre "egarees" et donc interceptees avec des donnees qui pourraient compromettre la securite du systeme.

c est aussi donc et surtout pour ca que les fichiers non integres sont immediatement supprimes, pour qu ils ne soient pas dans le cache ou la RAM et perdus ou a la vue de personnes malveillantes qui auraient pense a couper l alim brusquement.

ok faut etre tres doue, mais on parle de moi ici.

----------

## Enlight

C'est pas exactement ça. Le scénario catastrophe en général après un crash c'est ce qu'on appele les sparses files, en français ça se traduit par "tien mon fichier contient plein de données que je sais pas d'où qu'elles sortent".

Ca arrive quand un fichier est voué a grandir, de nouveaux blocs lui sont alloués avant d'être écrits. Ces blocs là peuvent contenir des données effacées ou des métadonnées du système de fichier, pafois même des restes de fichiers qui survivent depuis un précédent formattage. Donc voilà, si on plante le système ou coupe l'alim dans cet interval de temps on obtient cet espèce de fichier frankenstein.

En mode ordered, ext3 protège contre ce scénario tout simplement en n'écrivant les métadonnées sur le disque qu'une fois que les données sont écrites. En mode writeback, où ext3 va écrire le plus opportun en premier (ce qui est plus rapide) tout comme le fait xfs, il n'y a plus aucune protection contre ce scénario. C'est pour ça qu'au reboot xfs trashe tous les fichiers qui étaient en cours de modification.

Après y'a d'autres scénarios (moins dramatiques je l'accorde) qui peuvent arriver même en ordered.

Donc voilà l'attitude d'xfs n'est pas toujours drole (surtout lorsque c'est un répertoire qui était en cours de modif, car là adieu le contenu) mais ça reste sécure. A noter que les 5 secondes annoncées par geekounet sont "le pire des cas" car depuis le 2.6.17, pas mal de petits fsync discrets ont été glissés de-ci de-là. De plus via /sys, pas mal de paramètres sont changeables.

----------

## pathfinder

tu veux dire qu on peut utiliser XFS avec un kernel > 2.6.17 car le temps est reduit, ce meme SANS onduleur?

et niveau rapidite/ recuperation de donnees?

on vient de voir aussi que reiser4 trace sa grand mere. . . mais que pour recuperer les donnees, c est moyen...

que me dites vous alors de reiser4 pour / pour avoir un bon backup une fois tout fait et sauvegardé, tant que le reste est en ext3, ca devrait aller bien, non?

reiser4 est dispo sur les kernels gentoo? ou il faut mettre les patches a chaque fois?

----------

## anigel

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> on vient de voir aussi que reiser4 trace sa grand mere. . . mais que pour recuperer les donnees, c est moyen...

 

Non, attention à ne pas écrire n'importe quoi : reiser4 ne trace pas sa grnd-mère, il la rox, nuance  :Laughing:  ! Plaisanterie mise à part, et pour répondre à ta question : si la disponibilité du système n'est pas très importante (ie : tu peux te permettre de passer 2 jours à tout réinstaller en cas de souci), alors tu peux mettre / au format que tu veux. En 3 mots : fais-toi plaisir. Par contre, pour les données, qui sont vraiment LE truc sensible sur un ordinateur, là c'est clair : jamais je ne conseillerai autre chose que ext3... Pour le moment en tous cas (je ne suis pas Mme Irma non plus).

@Enlight : tu parle de toutes les options dans /sys, pour customiser XFS. Aurais-tu un lien, expliquant clairement, didactiquement, et simplement, toutes ces options stp ? Je crois que ça éclairerait pas mal de monde, à commencer par moi. Et, dans un autre registre, as-tu déjà testé xfsdump et xfsrestore ? Et si oui, qu'en pense-tu ?

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> A la réflexion, je vais simplement faire une partition / en Ext3

 

A mon avis tu fais le bon choix. Tiens-nous au courant de tes progrès  :Wink:  !

----------

## Gaby

 *anigel wrote:*   

> A mon avis tu fais le bon choix. Tiens-nous au courant de tes progrès  !

 

Je n'y manquerai pas, je ne maitrise et ne connais pas suffisament Linux pour être "autonome" et conscient des tenants et aboutissant de mes choix.

Encore quelques questions :

Pour sécurisé mes données, j'ai pris l'habitude de les mettre sur un disque dédié à ça, mais dans un soucis d'optimisation je me pose les questions suivante : 

1/ Quel est le risque de mettre la swap sur le disque de données? Sachant que dans mon cas avec 2Go de ram je doute que la swap soit très utilisée en condition normale.

2/ Même question mais pour /home/$user ?

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Et, dans un autre registre, as-tu déjà testé xfsdump et xfsrestore ? Et si oui, qu'en pense-tu ?

 

Ha tiens, c'est vrai que je devais ajouter 2-3 mots dessus dans ton howto  :Razz: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour sécurisé mes données, j'ai pris l'habitude de les mettre sur un disque dédié à ça, mais dans un soucis d'optimisation je me pose les questions suivante : 
> 
> 1/ Quel est le risque de mettre la swap sur le disque de données? Sachant que dans mon cas avec 2Go de ram je doute que la swap soit très utilisée en condition normale.
> ...

 

Salut,

Pour la sécurité des données rien ne remplace un backup (c'est contraignant quand même).

Après ne pas mettre les données sur les même partitions que le système me parait bien. Si tu peux permettre de les mettre sur un autre disque c'est encore mieux. Enfin, si tu as deux disque le raid logiciel (mirroring) peut être une bonne idée (ça fait perdre de la capacité par contre).

Pour le swap, en effet avec 2go, tu vas pas l'utiliser souvent/beaucoup, donc au final son emplacement importe peu, mets la où ça t'arrange...

----------

## mornik

Ce post est super interressant. Il met en avant une problématique tres interressante. Je vais donc m'engouffrer de dans et donner mon avis.

Sur le choix du fs, je suis également un partisant du ext3. Pourquoi ?

Lorsque l'on a besoin d'aller modifier via windows  des fichiers de conf c'est plus simple. Seul /boot est chez moi en ext2 car j'ai pas besoin de journalisation sur cette partoche.

Sur un server dedié, on est pas sur d'avoir sur le system rescue les outils lié aux autres fs. 

Après moi je mets autant en swap qu'en /tmp : 2Go. Mon système à légèrement tendance à swapper lorsque je lance le gros emerge -e  world lié à une maj importante de gcc (ok ça arrive pas tout les jours). 

Note : sur mon desktop j'ai 2 Go de ram et sur mon server 1 Go.

Ensuite je partitionne beaucoup mon système (server ou perso). J'ai le confort apporté par le partitionnement. Backup plus simple, possibilité d'utiliser le système des quotas (même si pour l'instant je l'utilise pas) Réparation, plus rapide du fs, etc...

J'aime également mettre la partition temporaire en noexec.

/var est sur une partition pour éviter de plomber tout le système en cas de saturation de la bete.

Je me retrouve donc avec un découpage comme suit :

```

/boot --> 50 Mo car je collectionne pas plus de 3 noyau en même temps :D

/       --> 2 Go

swap --> 2 Go

/tmp  --> 2 Go en noexec

/var  --> 20 Go pour un serveur et 10 Go pour le desktop

/usr  --> idem

/home --> tout le reste et si possible sur un autre disque (j'ai cette possibilité sur mon desktop)

```

voili voilou.

----------

## titoucha

Tu n'as jamais eu de soucis avec seulement 2Go pour /, il y a quand même certains gros programmes qui s'installe dans /opt !

----------

## nico_calais

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu n'as jamais eu de soucis avec seulement 2Go pour /, il y a quand même certains gros programmes qui s'installe dans /opt !

 

Si je regarde mon /opt, il ne fait même pas 500MO.

----------

## titoucha

Ben le mien fait 505Mb et j'ai fais le ménage.

----------

## mornik

Oups j'ai oublié mon /opt

Selon mes machines soit il est dans la même partition que / soit c'est une partition particulière.

Mais c'est rarissime. / à 2Go ne m'a jamais posé le moindre pb.

----------

## pathfinder

je rouvre ce topic pour connaitre votre opinion... excusez l abus...

que pensez vous alors de ce partitionnement si j ai 2 disques SATA de 160 Gb:

 *Quote:*   

> DISQUE 1
> 
> 15 GB windows (redimensionnes... car Dell le fournit avec... c est suffisant? j y mettrai compaq visual fortran, MAtlab, et un mailleur, style Gid ou Ansys)
> 
> 10 GB pour /var    (tres sollicite pour emerge, c est bien ca?)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> DISQUE 2
> 
> /swap de 2 Gb (c est mieux si elle est repartie sur plusieurs disques d apres ce qu on a  dit, j abuse un peu, mais j ai pas mal de place...)
> 
> /usr  de 10 Gb (ce sera une utilsiation desktop)   en reiserfs (reiser4 est pas supporté par gentoo et apparemment au bout d un c certain temps il y a perte de perfs)  ou en XFS?
> ...

 

/home, /data en ext3.

/boot en ext2

/usr, /var / et /tmp en reiserfs (/tmp en noexec)

vous en pensez quoi?

et UFS, il est supporte par gentoo? il vient de serie? il est mieux que ext3?

----------

## VisualStation

```
/dev/hdb5             981M  168M  764M  18% /

/dev/hdb7             1,9G  546M  1,3G  30% /var

/dev/hdb8             966M  634M  283M  70% /opt

/dev/hdb9             966M   23M  894M   3% /tmp

/dev/hdb10             11G  4,7G  5,6G  46% /usr

/dev/hda3              23G  8,2G   14G  38% /home

(Swap) : 2Go pour 1 Giga de Ram
```

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Je commence mon installation ce matin et j'ai dej`a un probleme pour mon partionnement. J'ai installer windows il y a quelques mois en prevision de ma future installation Linux et j'avais donc organiser mes disque comme suit :

Sous windows :

C: 60Go en NTFS

D: 93Go en NTFS

Sous Linux :

  Device          Boot       Start        End          Blocks       id       system

/dev/sda1         *             1         7833       62918541     7      HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2                     7834      20022      97908142+   f      W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5                     7834      20022      97908111     7      HPFS/NTFS

Windows est installe sur D: et j'avais creer C: juste pour reserver la place, mon probleme est que lors de l'installation il a voulu la formater et elle est rconnu maintenant sous windows comme partition systeme. Du coup je ne sais pas si je peux la formater sans risque pour le fonctionnement de windows (sous Win il refuse de la formater)

Quelle partition je peux effacer pour reconstruire les partitions linux sans probleme pour mon windows ?

Gaby

PS : Formater windows n'est pas la solution que j'attend   :Laughing: Last edited by Gaby on Sat May 26, 2007 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ezka

Aucune   :Laughing: 

Dans ton C: windows y a mis ses fichiers de boot ... si tu formattes celle là adieu ton windows   :Arrow: 

La meilleure chose pour moi, serait d'installer ton windows sur la 1°partition avec tes données "trash-windows" et derrière coller une 2° partition principale avec les étendus que tu souhaites pour ton linux.

Enfin c'est mon idée ... dernierement j'ai perdu mon windows, je trouve plus sa partoche ... mais où l'ai-je mis ce truc ??!!   :Arrow: 

----------

## Gaby

Tu confirme donc mes craintes ....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je crois que la nuit sera longue

----------

